# insumo / insumos



## MCGF

No encuentro ninguna traducción para esta palabra que significa:

*insumo**.*
 (De _insumir_).
* 1.* m._ Econ._ Conjunto de bienes empleados en la producción de otros bienes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour

Il s´agit des _biens de prodution_ ou encore des _biens d´investissement_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MCGF

Muchas gracias, merci beaucoup
Emecé


----------



## fleurduvin

Bonjour!

Je voudrais savoir comment traduire la parole insumo en francaise?

Merci!!!


----------



## claude beaubois

Estoy buscando la traducción de la palabra "insumos", un un ensayo sobre economía, el contexto dice:"empresas multinacionales productoras de insumos". Yo supongo que se trata de productos intermedios necesarios para producir bienes para el consumidor final, pero "insumos" (Colombia) no está en el diccionario de la RAE, qué palabra sería en Español, en Francés? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Insumos* = bienes y servicios que incorporan al proceso productivo las unidades económicas y que, con el trabajo de los obreros y los empleados y el apoyo de las máquinas, son transformados en otros bienes o servicios con un valor agregado mayor (ouf!).

On les appelle "*intrants*".


----------



## claude beaubois

Mil gracias M.Iglesias.Curiosidadonde se encuentra la def.de insumo?Nuevamente, gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Busca "insumos" (y no insumo). Está en www.definicion.org


----------



## Domtom

Hola:

*Iglesia *tiene razón, como siempre* :*

*insumo* (m) _(v. consumos ; input, output) :_ intrant, élément entrant dans la production d’un bien, facteur de production.

FUENTE :

Olivier MERLIN WALCH: *Dictionnaire Juridique *Français/Espagnol Español/Francés*. *Librairie Générale de droit et de jurisprudence, Paris, 2006, 5e édition, 1279 pages. Pág. 973.

Salud


----------



## Tina.Irun

Domtom said:


> *Iglesia *tiene razón, como siempre* :*


Bastantes veces no tengo razón y cuento con vosotros para rectificarme.
Veo que tienes buenos diccionarios (tengo el vicio de los diccionarios....).


----------



## Irki

Hola,

Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir/entender lo que significa *insumo*, por favor?

El contexto : "La explotación minera a cielo abierto, a nivel industrial, es una de las actividades económicas que mayor demanda de insumos, energía y materiales requiere..."

Gracias!!!


----------



## Paquita

Piensa siempre en buscar primero en el diccionario, arriba (norma 1) . Te da un enlace de este foro puesto que el tema ya ha sido tratado . También lo encuentras en wikipedia


----------



## Irki

Gracias y mea culpa...


----------



## Paquita

No te culpes, eso se aprende buscando


----------



## mysterefemme

Slt a tous:

comment on peut traduire insumos en francais, insumos ces sont les choses qui servent pour faire par exemple le gateau...insumos serait la farine ou la lait pour le faire.

Merci en advance


----------



## Paquita

?????
La definición de esta palabra es:



> (De _insumir_).
> 
> *1. *m._ Econ._ Conjunto de bienes empleados en la producción de otros bienes.


 
fuente http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=insumo

Si se trata de economía, ya tenemos un hilo al respecto 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=147143

Si realmente se trata de pastelería, serán "ingredientes" y en francés ... " ingrédients"


----------



## mysterefemme

Gracias de cualquier forma, pero lo del ejemplo harina-pastel era solo eso, un ejemplo...en realidad es insumos la palabra que necesito....los insumos que se utilizan en una fabrica para hacer productos alimenticios por ejemplo....la leche para el yogurt, en este caso la leche es un insumo que participa del proceso que se sigue para obtener yogurt

Espero que me sigan dando sus opiniones.

saludos.

Jessie


----------



## margaux.collet

Que significa "insumo" en francès ?

"los insumos y productos del Peru son de la mejor calidad"

gracias !


----------



## Nanon

mysterefemme said:


> los insumos que se utilizan en una fabrica para hacer productos alimenticios por ejemplo....la leche para el yogurt, en este caso la leche es un insumo que participa del proceso que se sigue para obtener yogurt.



On peut parler d'ingrédients, notamment dans l'industrie alimentaire, mais aussi de matières premières, ce qui est plus général.
La traduction va dépendre du contexte.
Par exemple, _insumos de oficina_ va correspondre à _fournitures de bureau_. Dans ce cas, il ne s'agit pas de matières premières.

C'est plus difficile avec "insumos y productos", car "matières premières et produits manufacturés" fait nettement plus lourd, mais c'est le sens.


----------



## equinoxio

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Y para referirme a insumos en general? Como contribuciones "insumos para la discusión o el debate"? o simplemente "insumos y materiales"? Merci


----------

